# Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben...

Nach einem erfolgreichem Tag an der Ruhr stehe ich jetzt vor einem "Problem". Ich habe mehrer große Brassen von etwa 3 - 3 1/2 Kilo gefangen. Jetzt die Frage :

Wie kann ich Brassen am besten zubereiten ?  #c ;+

Zweites großes Problem : Ich habe noch nie einen Fisch entschuppt und habe daher keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten anstelle. #d #c

Es wäre gaaaannnnnzzzzz lieb von euch wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. #6

Schon mal ganz lieben Dank und liebe Grüße
Euer
Julchen


----------



## HD4ever (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

ich habe aus Brassen (Weißfisch allgemein) eigendlich immer Fischfrikadellen gemacht ....  |bla:
ist zwar etwas fummelig aus den Biestern die Filets raus zu bekommen, aber nach dem Drehen durch den Fleischwolf gibts garantiert keinerlei Grätenprobleme.... :q
das Schuppen geht eigendlich nicht sooo schwer im Gegensatz zu den Barschartigen.....  mitn Fischschupper - Messer geht auch - immer schön vor hinten nach vorne schruppen bis die schuppen halt alle runter sind....  #6


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@julchen

wo an der ruhr haste dich denn vergnügt ???????


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=40459&highlight=sahnebrasse

Das ist eines meiner liebsten Brassenrezepte.


----------



## Rotauge (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Hi Julchen,

ich nehme mein Angelmesser zum Entschuppen. Fisch vorne angepackt und von hinten, das Messer schräg angesetzt, in die Schuppen reinfahren. Probiers mal aus.

Brassen schmecken wunderbar geräuchert, am besten kleine Koteletts schneiden . in Salzlauge 24 Stunden einlegen, abtropfen lassen bis sie trocken sind, und dann ab in den Räucherofen.


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ all

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps bisher.

@ ruhrangler

Wir waren in Essen-Kettwig... wo genau weiß ich leider nicht... kenn mich da nicht aus... #c #d

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ julchen

hab in kettwig nen wohnwagen stehen, sagt doch mal bescheid wenn ihr in essen angeln geht, das sind meine hausgewässer und ich hab keine geheimnisse, gerne könnt ihr euch mal anschließen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG sascha


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ Ruhrangler

Wir wollen evtl. am Wochenende wieder an die Ruhr fahren. Die Stelle an der wir waren liegt gegenüber von einem Campingsplatz... ich weiß nicht ob dir das was hilft, gibt bestimmt mehrere davon an der Ruhr... 

Liebe Grüße
Julchen


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

also ich bin am samstag am baldeneysee, da geht im moment etwas mehr, am kettwiger habt ihr bestimmt die eisenbahnbrücke zur rechten, dann ist der campingplatz den ihr gesehen habt der wo ich auch bin, ihr könnt aber gern mit zum lago baldino wenn ihr bock habt.


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ Ruhrangler

Ich weiß nicht ob die Tagesscheine dafür gültig sind.... die haben eine bestimmte Streckenbegrenzung. Welche kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht sagen, der Schein liegt natürlich zu Hause in der Sitzkiepe.... 

Aber Eisenbahnbrücke zur Rechten kommt mir bekannt vor....

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

wenn ihr scheine für kettwig schon habt dann sind die am lago baldino nicht gültig, ab wann seid ihr denn da ? , dann komm ich mal rübergerudert zum tach sagen !!!


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Nein, wir haben noch keine Scheine, nur die von letzten Donnerstag. Wir müßten vorher also sowieso neue Tagesscheine holen.
Ich weiß leider noch nicht ob wir Samstag oder Sonntag fahren... aber ich sag dir dann auf jeden Fall bescheid. #6

Liebe Grüße
Julchen


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

sonntag wär gut dann komm ich auch, wenn ihr samstag geht komm ich kurz und bring nen kaffe mit !!!!

LG sascha


----------



## fishermax (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Da hätt ich doch n Paar Tips;

1. - Entschuppen geht super wenn man einfach 2 oder 3 Kronkorken auf nen Besenstiel o.Ä. nagelt. Dann einfach den 'Entschupper' gegen die Wachsrichtung der Schuppen über den Fisch ziehen - ich finds einfacher als mit dem Messer !

2. - Ich hab letzten Herbst ne Brachse (bin Franke :q ) gefangen und einfach so filettiert wie nen Karpfen (wollte eigentlich nur das Filletieren üben), dann noch die Gräten einschneiden, sonst macht das Essen keinen Spass  und in der Pfanne (oder falls vorhanden Friteuse) braten.
Die Filets sahn bei mir ein Bisschen unförmig aus weil die Brassen einfach am Bauch nicht genug Fleisch ham#c (und ich noch nicht allzuviel Übung hab#t ) ham aber trotzdem super geschmeckt !


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ fishermax

Danke für die Tipps. 
Im Filitieren hab ich leider auch noch nicht so viel Übung... bisher nur bei mal Forellen und einem kleinen Dorsch getestet.
Aber wir alle wissen ja : Übung macht den Meister ... #d #c |rolleyes :q

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ ruhrangler

Ich sag dir morgen bescheid wann wir am Wochenende nach Essen fahren.

Liebe Grüße
Julchen


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

okidoki mach das mal, muss doch auch endlich mal bordis kennenlernen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Wie ??? Sag bloß du kennst noch keinen hier aus dem Board ?????? #c ;+

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

nöööööööö, kenn ich nicht, obwohl ich ein seeeeehr kontaktfreudiger, nicht geheimniss kramender angler bin.

IHR WERDET DIE ERSTEN SEIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Uiihhh... welch eine Ehre... Na dann freu ich mich schon. Und auf das nächste Boardie-Treffen wirst du dann auch gleich mitgeschleift... :q Es gibt nämlich noch mehr so verrückte Angler hier in der Region. Vielleicht bringen wir auch gleich noch einen Boardie mit wenn wir am Wochenende nach Essen kommen.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Herbyg (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

*Hallo JulchenSG,*
*hier mein Lieblingsrezept für Brassen:*

*Brachsen (Brasse) im Backofen*


*Zutaten für 3-4 Personen:*
1 Brachse (Brasse) (keine kleinen Fische nehmen, sondern ab einer Größe von mindestens 1.250 g), geschuppt und ausgenommen, ca. 750 g. Kartoffeln, 2-3 Zwiebeln, Paprika (edelsüß), Curry, Pfeffer, Kräutersalz, Basilikum, Petersilie, Oregano 


*Zubereitung:*
Kartoffeln schälen und in ca. 1/2 cm. dicke Scheiben schneiden. Ein Backblech einfetten, bzw. Backpapier als Unterlage verwenden, und mit den Kartoffelscheiben belegen. Die Gewürze und Kräuter mischen, den Fisch mit der Würzmischung innen und außen würzen.Die Zwiebeln vierteln, den Fisch damit füllen. Die Brachse auf die Kartoffelscheiben geben und im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200 Grad (Umluftherd 180 Grad) 30 - 45 Minuten backen.
Wenn die Kartoffeln knusprig und braun sind heißt es: "Essen ist fertig!"


*Dazu empfehle ich einen frischen Salat.*

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und guten Apetitt.

Liebe Grüße 
Herby...


----------



## JulchenSG (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

@ Herbyg

Mmmmhhhmmmm... das hört sich aber sehr lecker an. Ich glaube das probier ich mal aus. Und mit der Größe dürfte ich ja bei um die 3 Kilo keine Probleme bekommen... eher mit dem Backblech... :q

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## ruhrangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

so soll es geschehen, verrückt ist auch gut, da bin ich gut aufgehoben, weil ich schon als verrückter auf diese welt gefallen bin.
ich schreib dir jetzt meine nummer als pm dann könnt ihr mich anrufen wenns was anzurufen gibt.

LG aus dem pott


----------



## JulchenSG (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Noch mal ganz lieben Dank für eure Tipps !!! #6#6#6#6#6#6

Liebe Grüße
Euer
Julchen


----------



## Herbyg (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*



			
				JulchenSG schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herbyg
> 
> Mmmmhhhmmmm... das hört sich aber sehr lecker an. Ich glaube das probier ich mal aus. Und mit der Größe dürfte ich ja bei um die 3 Kilo keine Probleme bekommen... eher mit dem Backblech... :q
> 
> ...


 
... yep, Julchen, 

hört sich nicht nur lecker an, schmeckt auch dementsprechend, ich 
hoffe nur, dass Dein Backofen groß genug ist. *gg

Lass Dir`s schmecken und probiers unbedingt mal aus.
Du kannst ja dann posten, wie es geschmeckt hat. |wavey: 

Lieben Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Also bei Brassen bin ich Spezialist  
Rezeptvorschlag hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141998&highlight=brasse
Wie man das Fischlein entschuppt findest du hier: http://www.profi-fischschupper.de/brasse-entschuppen.htm
Bei Fragen kannste fragen.


----------



## Gold-Brasse (28. November 2008)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Meine aktuelle Empfehlung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141998&highlight=brassen
Petri, die Gold-Brasse


----------



## Jäger&Sammler (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten ? Aber wie ?*

probier es mal mit räuchern auch sehr lecker.

antonio


----------

